# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Zomaar uit het niets flauwvallen

## charisma

Hallo mensen,

Mijn schoonvader is gisteren zomaar uit het niets in de tuin flauw gevallen.

Mijn vraag aan jullie is; waar kan dit aan liggen en is het gevaarlijk??

Hoop op dat een van jullie mij kunnen helpen.

Alvast bedankt,

groeten

Charisma

----------


## sietske763

vaak is de oorzaak een plotselinge daling van de bloeddruk, dat kan door vele oorzaken
zijn, vaak medicatie.
of een standaard te lage bloeddruk, bloedarmoede enz enz
als ik jou was zou ik je schoonvader adviseren om bij HA bloeddrukcontrole te laten doen en hem dit voorval dus te vertellen.
iedereen kan hier wel wat op weten.......maar we zijn geen artsen.
ik ken het wel, ben ook wel paar x flauw gevallen, bij mij was 1x de oorzaak bloedarmoede en 1 x dus een plotselinge daling van mijn bloeddruk, wat veel voorkomt.

----------


## dotito

Hallo Charisma,

Als je flauw valt ligt dat meestal aan de bloeddrukregeling,en als je flauw valt komt dat omdat je hersenen tijdelijk minder bloed ontvangen.

Flauwvallen is meestal niet zo erg,maar door te vallen kan je een seurieus letsel oplopen.

Meestal heeft het te maken met hart en de bloedvaten of het centraal zenuwstelsel(hersenen/ruggemerg en zenuwen)

Voelde u schoonvader u gisteren een beetje onwel zag hij bleek of was bij misselijk of zo?Dat zjin meestal de tekens dat iemand vertoond dat hij flauw valt.

Misschien kan je toch voor het nog eens te voorkomen eens langs de huisarts langs gaan die kan je zeker verder helpen.

Hoop dat je aan mijn tips iets hebt.

Lieve groet Do

----------

